# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  نسب عشيرة الحتامله

## احمد حتامله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عشيرة الحتامله نسبهم ونشأتهم

تنتسب عشيرة الحتامله (الحتمل) الى الروس من المنيع من الولد من الفدعان من قبيلة عنزة من العدنانية في جزيرة العرب ، وإن كان بعض ينسبهم الى قبيلة شمر ، اوو الى قبيلة بني صخر وان جدهم حتمل واحفاده قد شاركوا في معركتي حطين عام 1187 م ، وعين جالوت عام 1260 م ، واستقروا بعدها في الشمال .

وتعد عنزة من القبائل العربية المهمة ؛ فهي من اكبر القبائل العدنانية جدها عنزة بن وائل ولذا تسمى : بني وائل الوائليين .
وتنتسب الى عناز أسد بن ربيعة من العدنانية وعناز هو أخو معاز جد بني عطية .
والحتامله من عشائر عجلون ، وواحدهم حتملي وهم ينتمون الى عشيرة عرب الهيب ( اللهيب ) من بطن الفرجة من الرولة وواحدهم فريجي ، وصيحتهم : العوجان ، ومن وسومهم الهلال والمطارق والمغازل على الرقبة ، وهم من  ذرية سلامة بن زايد الجلاسي .

وبطن الفرجة من أشهر عشائر الرولة وهم أولاد سلامة بن زايد الجلاسي وأخوالهم بنو صخر .
وقد أنجب قدران بطنين يشكلان البطنين الرئيسيين لعشيرة القدران وهما :
البطن الأول : الرمثان .
البطن الثاني : الرفادة .
ويتفرع بطن الرفادة إلى : الحميدي ، والمقبل .
ومن المقبل وفيهم البيت والعدد ، يتفرع ما يلي : القدران الثاني ( العواد ) والمعايشة ، والصالح ، والعبهول ، والحجي ( الحجاحجة ) ، والحتامله ، والجويدل .
وتنتقل قبيلة عرب الهيب في العراق وسوريا والأردن وفلسطين . وقبل عام 1948 م سكن بطن واحد من بطون عشيرة الهيب في قضاء عكا بين معليا والكابري .
أما البطون الأخرى فوجودهم كان في قضاء صفد ، كما قطنوا أيضا في وادي الحمام بطبريا .
وبطون عشيرة الهيب هي : المرادات ، والقبابعة ، والرساطمة ، والحتامله ، والعثيا ، والفلاحات ، والعجارفة .
والهيب من القبائل العربية الأصيلة ، التي تميزت بشجاعة أبنائها وقوة شكيمتهم وحبهم لروح الفروسية ، وهي سمة ملازمة لهم حتى الآن . ويمكن أن نستكشف ذلك من مجالس العشائر البدوية ، فالكثير من الفرسان الذين كانت تتباهى بهم عشائر البادية ، كانوا من الهيب أصلا ونسبا . وإن كانوا في تحالف مع تلك العشائر البدوية .

وهناك من يرى أن عشيرة عرب الهيب هي أحد الفروع الزبيدية ، ويرجع نسبها إلى قحطان الجد الأكبر لكل القبائل القحطانية . وقد هاجرت بعض بطون زبيد ( ومنها قبيلة الهيب ) من اليمن ، قبل أن تبدأ هجراتهم الكبيرة في صدر الإسلام .
ينتسب أبناء قبيلة الهيب إلى جدهم الأعلى لهيب بن محجوب بن بهيج بن ذبيان بن محمد بن عامر بن صهيب بن عمران بن حسين بن عبد الله  بن جاحش بن حزوم بن عبادة بن غالب بن فارس بن كرم بن عكرمة بن ثور بن عمرو بن معدي كرب الزبيدي .
وهناك من يرى أن الحتامله ينتمون الى الزبون ، والزبون عشيرة تنتسب الى الزبون من الفضيلات من المحموديين من قبيلة الحجايا ، وهي بطن من عبدة من قبيلة شمر القحطانية . كانوا يقيمون مع بني حسن في منطقة الطفيلة وهاجروا معهم ويسكنون في قفقفا وجبَة ( جبَا ) بمحافظة جرش .
ويشكل الزبون مع الدلابيح تجمعا واحدا ، ويتحالف الطرفان مع عشيرة الحراحشة من قبيلة بني حسن ، ويتفرع الزبون إلى : الحمدان ، والجسار ، والفوارسة ، والأحمد ، والمصطفى ، والإسماعيل ، والذيابات ، والحتامله ، والدرويش ، والصوالحة ، والصبيحات ، والمضرمان . وينظم إلى عشيرة الزبون الحجيلات والليالية و العراعرة والحمدون والغدران .
وكان حتمل قد هاجر من البلقاء إلى الشمال إلى منطقة عجلون ، ثم سكن كفريوبا ، وبعد أن أقام فيها نحو خمسة أعوام ، رحل إلى إربد ، وخرج فرع منهم إلى الحصن وإستوطنها ، ورحل أحدهم ويدعى مصطفى إلى تل شهاب في حوران ، ومنها رحل إلى الرمثا ويدعى الخطيب لأنه كان يجيد القراءة والكتابة وقد رحل معظم أحفاده إلى إربد والزرقاء .
ومن الحتامله : السوقي وهم آل شيشة المعروفون . وجدهم كان قد ضاع ونشأ في أرياف بلاد الشام عند أخواله ، ثم عاد إلى الجزيرة العربية بعد أن كبر وأنجب ذرية هناك .

وقد أقام الحتامله في قضاء صفد قرب بلدة ديشوم ومن عائلات الحتامله آل السبعيني ، وهم يقيمون اليوم في بلدة شارنية في قضاء صور في لبنان .
وكانت عشيرة الحتامله تمتلك أراضي الميري الزراعية وأراضي الملك في المواقع التي تعرف مسمياتها بالدوار ( الحي الجنوبي ) جنوب إربد غرب جامعة اليرموك وصبيح الغربي وصبيح الشرقي ( الحي الشرقي ) الذي اقتطعت منه بلدية اربد مجانا : حديقة طارق بن زياد ومسجد وشوارع كثيرة لا تعد ( ويقدر ثمن هذه الأراضي بملايين الدنانير ) ، هذا بالإضافة إلى موقع المردمة الشمالية والمردمة الجنوبية والمسبغانية الشمالية والمسبغانية الجنوبية والسياف والشاروط والطوري ، وهي كلها أسماء قديمة .
ولا تزال عشيرة الحتامله تمتلك مئات الدونمات والعقارات في شارع الهاشمي وشارع يغداد وشارع عبد القادر الحسيني وشارع الأمير نايف وشارع البارحة وشارع راحوب .
هذا بالإضافة إلى شراء مساحات كبيرة من العائلات التي بحاجة إلى بيع قسم من أراضيها .
وتتألف عشيرة الحتامله في إربد من الأفخاذ التالية : فخذ الحميدان الأحمد ، و فخذ حماد الأحمد ، و فخذ الموسى ، و فخذ العبد العزيز ، و فخذ العزام ، و فخذ المقالدة ، و فخذ المصلح ( الخطيب ) .
وتتألف عشيرة الحتامله في الحصن أيضا من فخذ الشرع و فخذ الخلايلة ، و فخذ العودات ، و فخذ الكحلات ، و فخذ المصالحة ، و فخذ الرشدان .

الصفحات من الكتاب ( 80 ، 81 ، 82 ، 83 ، 84 ، 85 ، 86 ، 87 ) .

من موسوعة الديار الأردنية – الجزء الأول –
أ . د . محمد عبده طالب حتامله ( أستاذ شرف ) قسم التاريخ / الجامعة الأردنية
عمان – الأردن 
1431 هـ / 2010 م

---------------------------------------
كاتب الموضوع : احمد فتحي ماجد حتامله
خريج كلية القانون
جامعة اليرموك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والنعم منكو

----------


## احمد حتامله

مشكوووووووووووورة
على مرورك الطيب
اكرمك الله

----------


## غير مسجل

الدكتور محمد حتاملة استاذ التاريخ الاندلسي في الجامعة الاردنية ورئيس مجلس الامناء لمعهد التاريخ والتراث العلمي للدراسات العليا التابع لاتحاد المؤرخين العرب وسام الحسين للعطاء المميز من الدرجة الاولى.

----------

